# Deer are Dangerous!



## jinx0760 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yesterday, inside the Lafayette city limits, a 150 lb.9 point with 17" inside spread broadsided a Durango and cut up a lady pretty bad.  The deer's antlers hit her side window and cut her face, but not severly.  The city police wouldn't let my employee have the rack, but if I shot this deer it would be on the wall.  The bucks are running crazy up here since last weekend.


----------

